# True Haus dogs?



## DKJHA (Jan 28, 2013)

I am a new member, but I have been reading many informative and terrific posts on here for a while now.

I would love to hear from people that have experience with or that have dogs from the True Haus kennel. I have spoken to them several times, and they seem absolutely wonderful, and I think they are the breeder for us. But I would love some feedback.

Looking for a working line GSD, a combination of family dog and possibly Schutzhund training. I grew up with GSD and around the Schutzhund fields, so I know the breed fairly well.

I appreciate any feedback. Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Previous threads: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/180138-recommend-true-haus-kennels.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/179970-opinions-please.html


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

My True Haus pup just flew in Friday!!! I found them through the forum, and researched them on other forums as well. Feel free to pm me, I've only had her 48 hours now but am happy to share my experience/thoughts!


----------



## DKJHA (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you, KB007. Congratulations on your puppy!


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

KB007 said:


> My True Haus pup just flew in Friday!!! I found them through the forum, and researched them on other forums as well. Feel free to pm me, I've only had her 48 hours now but am happy to share my experience/thoughts!


 
Pictures???


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

KB007 said:


> My True Haus pup just flew in Friday!!! I found them through the forum, and researched them on other forums as well. Feel free to pm me, I've only had her 48 hours now but am happy to share my experience/thoughts!



May I ask which litter your pup is from


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Esko-Stella


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jim and Cindy have some top-notch working dogs, and they are great people to work with. I recommend them if you are looking for a Schutzhund prospect!


----------



## DKJHA (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your comments!

We have not made our final decision yet, but are hoping to find the right puppy in the very near future. This forum is so helpful.


----------

